# Key Fob Door Lock Remote Control Mystery - Help...



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

For some reason this morning, the key fob remote control failed to unlock the front and habitation doors. Never been a problem in the 12 months I have had the motorhome [ Autotrail Comanche 2012 ].

Thought OK, battery gone so replaced with new, still no response from the M/H. Central door locking / unlocking perfectly well when operated from the 'dashboard control'. Door locks operate as advertised when using the key.

Rang Autotrail to see if they could shed any light but the chappies referred me to FIAT given all the doors were not unlocking.

Just wondered if any of the collective reading may offer any solutions...??

Cheers

Ian


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there not a procedure for "teaching" the fob once the battery has been replaced? The Fiat manual should tell you how.

Colin


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

camallison, thanks and yes I thought so too but when I checked the manual this morning, just offered a battery change with no other information.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it the same with the second key.

cabby


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian, are you close to a radio or phone transmitter? If so, try holding the fob near to the windscreen wipers / top of the bonnet and press it then. Sometimes this works.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

cabby said:


> Is it the same with the second key.
> 
> cabby


Cabby again that's what I thought but I only received one remote fob, the other key is just a straight manual key.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now are we talking just central locking that will work but not by remote. does it operate the immobiliser or an alarm. If so then it has to be a sensor problem, this will be a Fiat fault and some have a 2 year warranty. contact them and ask.


cabby


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

@ cabby; its just the central locking, the immobiliser and alarm are working as advertised...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think from your comments that the fault lies with the key fob. you can get new ones on ebay. quite a fast turnaround.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had to get new keys from Citroen and they really struggled to set mine up, it turned out that although my VB earth cable was attached, for some reason it wasn't attached enough for the remote to work, so they clamped it down better, and suddenly they started working, similarly, I knew I needed a new earth cable, but I'd not got around to fitting it, and the remote would lock the van but not properly unlock it, so I fitted the new earth strap and it's been fine since.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fiat warranty issue ??

Please dont take this the wrong way but are yiu SURE the battery has been inserted the right way round ??? (done it meself  )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had to get new keys for the van from Citroen as mine had been lost, and they really struggled to set mine up, it turned out that although my VB earth cable was attached, for some reason it wasn't attached enough for the remote to work, so they clamped it down better, and suddenly they started working, similarly, I knew I needed a new earth cable, but I'd not got around to fitting it, and the remote would lock the van but not properly unlock it, so I fitted the new earth strap and it's been fine since.

The central locking worked fine from the spare none remote key, and using the remote key, but not from the button, it would only lock, and make funny noises when trying to unlock.

Check the starter battery (VB) earth cable, and the tightness.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Mrplodd said:


> Fiat warranty issue ??
> 
> Please dont take this the wrong way but are yiu SURE the battery has been inserted the right way round ??? (done it meself  )


Cabby, yep did think that but the fob won't let you fit the battery the wrong way round. But thanks for the thought.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oddly mine just stopped working, no clicks, clonks, lights etc, then I realised I'd had the van radio on for a few days with no charge so I flicked the LED readout to the VB and it was at 11.7v, so I put a lead across from the LBs, and the voltage came up and when checking the remote again, the van locked & unlocked so I've left it charging the VB via the LBs overnight.

So check your VB voltage too, as it appear some vans can be very sensitive it seems.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

matter of interest how do you know that the alarm and immobiliser are activated when the central locking is not. is it all on the single button on the fob.
that is 2 questions.
cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On mine there is a flahing light on the dash, and the indicators also flash. 

If I lock up using the key I only get the dash light.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

cabby said:


> matter of interest how do you know that the alarm and immobiliser are activated when the central locking is not. is it all on the single button on the fob.
> that is 2 questions.
> cabby


when I use the dashboard button to lock the M/H all the doors lock close, indicators flash and the red light on the dashboard button illuminates....all OK. Using the keyfob, there is nothing, no locking, no flashing, no red light etc I just assume that nothing is operating from the key fob.

Battery levels are fine as the M/H has been on hook up at home for the last 7 days.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thank you, this means that the fob is not speaking to the sensor. or the sensor is not responding. 95% of the time it is the key fob.

depending how much time you have spare, can you send the key away, there are a few firms on ebay that supply new fobs. since you put the new battery in does the hand book tell you to set up fresh again.

if not have a look on the Fiat Ducato owners forum.

cabby


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Latest Update:

Had the MH at the local FIAT agency and they have investigated the issue.

Basically they are saying the key fob has just "stopped" working but cant give me a reason why. The MH is working fine and the signal receiver in the cab is working as advertised. They advised I needed a new key as just getting a replacement code wouldn't resolve the issue.

Slightly disgruntled as I didn't know why it failed and they couldn't tell me I agreed to them supplying a new key until they told me the price..wait for it....

400 quid all told .......... thats for a replacement key plus key code and labour costs.....

I cancelled the request saying I would think about it..seems extortionate to me...

Any thoughts ??

Cheers Ian


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

That sounds very expensive for a new key fob. My van is so old it didn't have central locking (but it does have an imobiliser) I bought a kit, with two quality key fobs, and I now have a fully alarmed and central locked van, all for under £100.
If there is a local auto electrician in your area I would give him a call, I'm sure he would be able to offer a cheaper solution.

Jim.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Jim,

thanks will give it a try..

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Citroën dealer charged me £460 is fitted, but as they were replacements for a lost set, Keycare paid for them.

I still have a problem with ours, all the outer handles except the drivers door are now disconnected untill we get back home in about ten days ish.

What gripes me is that there is no way to lock any of the doors manually from inside the van, I have to turn on the ignition, wind the window down the lock ghe door with the key and then wind it back up again. Grr bloody muppet designers.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

DBSS said:


> For some reason this morning, the key fob remote control failed to unlock the front and habitation doors. Never been a problem in the 12 months I have had the motorhome [ Autotrail Comanche 2012 ].
> 
> Thought OK, battery gone so replaced with new, still no response from the M/H. Central door locking / unlocking perfectly well when operated from the 'dashboard control'. Door locks operate as advertised when using the key.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian - just came across this thread. Hope you got yours fixed.

Autotrail vans have a 3rd year warranty by M&G which ought to cover a replacement key.

Strangely, my Remote did not work this morning and I thought the battery may have given out, so replaced it but it made no difference. By accident I tried the remote inside the van and it worked OK but as soon as I go outside it stops working. If I point the fob through the cab window it works from outside but anywhere else around the van it doesn't.

I wonder if it might be radio interference as previously suggested, but will see when we are in a different location.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try the key in the drivers door, if it locks all the doors, then the problem lies in the locks brain, not cheap.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a similar problem with the key fob not locking/umlcoking and it cured itself after I got access to the hab door lock and squirted some aerosol grease onto the lock innards.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine are just not working at all, the only door I can lock is the driver door, all others are disabled from being opened from outside, what really gets me is why is there no method of manually locking the doors from inside on Seval vans, I borrowed a Tranny the other week, both doors could be locked manually.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Mine are just not working at all, the only door I can lock is the driver door, all others are disabled from being opened from outside, what really gets me is why is there no method of manually locking the doors from inside on Seval vans, I borrowed a Tranny the other week, both doors could be locked manually.


Thanks Kev. Mine is still working from outside (all doors) but only when the remote fob is close to the vans windows.

On my 2011 van there is a switch on the dashboard which will lock or unlock all the doors. Does yours not have this switch?

Dave


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We have occasionally had a problem with remote locking and have cleaned the contacts on the door which solved the problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Charisma said:


> On my 2011 van there is a switch on the dashboard which will lock or unlock all the doors. Does yours not have this switch?
> 
> Dave


Yes but it no longer works, I need to go back to Citroen as they last worked on it when they did the install for two new keys, it's been iffy ever since.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

NormanB said:


> I had a similar problem with the key fob not locking/umlcoking and it cured itself after I got access to the hab door lock and squirted some aerosol grease onto the lock innards.


If you have a problem with the Hab door the wiring loom comes down the hinge side and out the bottom then goes under the van, you can fire 12 volts into the cable and it opens the solenoid in the Hab door lock opening the door, tip worth remembering if your locked out

Paul


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Just an update: The world works in mysterious ways. Collected the MH from storage last night, drove home thinking I must sort out the central locking, pulled into the drive and by habit used the remote..... It worked as advertised. Stood there stunned, so tried it a few times and again this morning and it's as if there was nothing wrong. Happy Days 😄😄😄


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

harrison said:


> If you have a problem with the Hab door the wiring loom comes down the hinge side and out the bottom then goes under the van, you can fire 12 volts into the cable and it opens the solenoid in the Hab door lock opening the door, tip worth remembering if your locked out
> 
> Paul


That must mean any scrote who knows this can open your door any time they choose? Not very secure then really?


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

That must mean any scrote who knows this can open your door any time they choose? Not very secure then really?[/quote]

Thats correct, a lot of motorhome builders use a standard door and frame so the door manufactures build them all the same, from a security point its best to disarm the central locking, you can buy a key reader which when you press your remote anybody sat in a car parked near you can copy the code and open your van using that code,


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not the sort of information that should be put in print on an open forum surely. perhaps you could either edit the post or delete it.

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

harrison said:


> NormanB said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar problem with the key fob not locking/umlcoking and it cured itself after I got access to the hab door lock and squirted some aerosol grease onto the lock innards.
> ...


I don't follow that as the wiring for the hab door would run though the hinge section and then into the door, why would it then go outside? 8O


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

DBSS said:


> Just an update: The world works in mysterious ways. Collected the MH from storage last night, drove home thinking I must sort out the central locking, pulled into the drive and by habit used the remote..... It worked as advertised. Stood there stunned, so tried it a few times and again this morning and it's as if there was nothing wrong.


Mine too when I moved the van. It must be radio interference or atmospheric conditions affecting the key fob in some way. Its been fine for days now. 

Dave


----------

